# I really need everyone's help here!



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have stated here that I had been searching:reading: for a new speaker system for over two years to replace my whimpy HTiB system. I found out about SVSound here at HTShack in Jan. of 08 and got a chance to hear thier SBS-01 system thru a friend, that was when I decided they were the ones to go with.

Today I posted a reply to a question asked on another forum "*What is the best speaker system for Onkyo 605 receiver?*" 

My reply was;
*Take a look at this deal* ... - New! 
by hyghwayman - 3/4/08 7:32 AM
In reply to: What is the best speaker system for Onkyo 605 receiver? by doncab 
SVSound has a entry 5.1 system going for $999 *Made In America (Ohio)
SBS-01 w/ 10" sub - http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm

You will not find a better Subwoofer for $429.

hyghwayman*

Some else posted after me saying they could and have found a better deal w/ eDesignaudio subs.

*Actually, I could find better for the money*. - New! 
by jostenmeat - 3/4/08 10:38 AM
In reply to: Take a look at this deal ... by hyghwayman 
12" driver, 12 lbs heavier, "avg spl" 114.8dB, 2hz better extension, $54 less:
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=407

or for $46 _more_, 116 db, 81 lbs, spl 116.66 dB:
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=102

the SVS 10" has 50 more watts than the A2-200, or 50 less watts than the A3 - 300.

eD = best bang for buck.

Well I set myself up this but tell me it's not trueraying:! Has anyone ever heard one of those subs?

Thanks,
hyghwaman


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I think that you'll drive yourself crazy if you continue to look for the better deal as there will always be someone selling something for a lower price. SVS has a really good reputation and proven by a lot of happy customers. I have not heard of Elemental Designs and they may be able to provide a better product for a slightly lower price but you have to decide if you want to take the risk of buying a lesser known product. I suppose if enough people take that risk and are happy, then the company will be the next web brand name that people will talk about.

Just my .02

Bob


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Bob_99:T,

That was all I needed to hear:bigsmile:.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't heard the eD subs either, though I've certainly heard alot about them. The SPL stats are theoretical or taken from 1m in a 1000cuft room. They don't do outdoors or anechoic. Craigsub has reviewed the A2-300 and a couple of their big boys. To paraphrase a conversation I had with him...the A2 and PB10 scored equally, the nod to SVS for SQ, nod to the eD for a bit more SPL. Fit and finish goes to SVS. eD's upper models the 15" and 18" single and dual subs are pretty special...ask mike c.

When you get to the > $600 price point, you need to throw in Epik and AV123 into all comparisons with SVS, Hsu and eD.

Hope this helps...


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Ron thanks for the additional info, I now see how the quest for better can spiral out of control. I :surrender: and will stick to my choice of the SBS-01 system.

hyghwayman


----------

